

Ask HN: What's your startup's blogging strategy? - matt1

I want to start writing a blog for the startup I’m working on, but I’m not sure how to approach it.<p>For example, say I spend a week implementing a new feature. When I’m done, should I write an article announcing it with screenshots and use cases? Or should I write a technical article explaining how it was built? Or both? On that note, if I’m writing a tutorial for my product, should I post it on the blog and link to it from the support section of my site, or should I write it on the support section and link to it from my site?<p>And there’s more: should I try to position myself as a thought-leader in the spacing I’m working in (mockups/design/ux), by writing high level articles on the subject? And as a sole founder working on this part time, I could write a lot about that too, but I’m not sure how interesting people using my app would find it.<p>There’s a lot of options. If the answer is "all of the above" is there a balance I should strive for? I feel like constant "I added feature X" updates get old after a while and don’t contribute to building a community.<p>If I’m going to write I’d like to get the most value out of it, but I’m not sure how. Any suggestions?
======
cschmidt
I think the "how I did it" articles work best when you customers are techies
as well. They like to see how things work, and if they find the example from
your product interesting, they'll give it a try. Depending on how technical
your customers are, that might work for design/ux. I think the less technical
your customers, the less you want to blog about how you did it, and the more
you want to aim for "thought leadarship", and talk about the benefits.

------
devmonk
You might just look at examples for ideas. One of the longer-lasting
successful startup blogs out there is: <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/>

